# Having one voice on two staffs?



## Frankly-h (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi,
I have a simple question. I'm trying to merge two voices into one on two staffs.
Like arpeggios on harp or a piano.


----------



## bryla (Sep 13, 2013)

Which program?


----------



## Frankly-h (Sep 14, 2013)

Found the answer, thanks.


----------

